# The NFL is "Gay." They Said it, and I Agree



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

NFL declares, 'Football is gay. Football is lesbian. Football is beautiful.'


The NFL on Monday joined the rest of corporate America in marketing to LGBT Americans for Pride Month with the release of a new commercial declaring that football is gay, lesbian, queer, transgender, bisexual, and a whole bunch of other things. The 30-second advertisement begins by stating...




www.theblaze.com





New NFL ad. 



> "Football is lesbian. Football is beautiful. Football is queer. Football is life. Football is exciting. Football is culture. Football is transgender. Football is queer. Football is heart. Football is power. Football is tough. Football is bisexual. Football is strong. Football is freedom. Football is American. Football is accepting. Football is everything. Football is for everyone," the commercial announces.


There's more.



> "I am proud of the clear message this spot sends to the NFL's LGBTQ+ fans: This game is unquestionably for you," NFL diversity director Sam Rapoport told Outsports. "I will be playing its first line over and over in my head all season."


The NFL is for pervs? OK, let the pervs have it.

Is there any sport left that traditionally ethical people can follow? Competition rifle shooting, I think, but that is a boring sport to watch.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Not being a fan of sports myself, and always thinking it was odd for grown men to fondle each other's butts, I can't say this comes as a surprise.

Let me know when the first woman decides that she's actually a 300lb line*man*. I might actually watch that train wreck.


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

Too bad the LFL never caught on, although I imagine it might have attracted some lesbians.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I have never watched an NFL game in my entire life.
Not one. Not even a Stupor Bowl.


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

Quit watching when the kneeling started-----F- the nfl


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Eh, it isn't that bad. When the Packers play in our area everything comes to a grind. As for 'sport,' what's better than watching the Chicago Bears get waltzed back to Illinois?

Personally I think Aaron Rogers makes it look too easy. Then again, I wish he would teach me how to throw a football in one straight line to a receiver!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> Not being a fan of sports myself, and always thinking it was odd for grown men to fondle each other's butts, I can't say this comes as a surprise.
> 
> Let me know when the first woman decides that she's actually a 300lb line*man*. I might actually watch that train wreck.


You are on to something. They've been signaling this all these years!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> Eh, it isn't that bad.


So your okay with gay football. Good to know.


----------



## Jem (Mar 7, 2019)

I can choose not to watch the NFL. I can also not watch MLB. And I can decide not to watch Hulu TV (~100% gay commercials)... I can not, however, not go to the government building to renew my tags and license once a year. I can also not avoid paying my taxes that fund "gender reassignment" operations for prison inmates (was that ever confirmed?).

I watch a little college football in the fall, but once they start getting paid sponsorship, I expect that to loose some quality...Levi Strauss to their two top sponsorees: "We need you two to spark a gay-lover scandal during the thanksgiving weekend to boost pre-Christmas sales" At which time I can also then choose not to watch it.

Point being, if the NFL thinks there's better $$$ pandering to queers than beer chugging ********, let 'em have at it. And if MLB thinks the lions share of their patrons give two hoots about voting laws, same same. the guy you need to really give crap to is the one who want's to* talk about Sundays game on Monday morning while wearing a "stomp a h o m o " t-shirt*. Honestly - Most ******** don't give a crap one way or the other. NASCAR had repeatedly come down on the side of gays and transgenders on issues like NCs HB2 legislation. Yet the ******** pack the tracks by the hundreds of thousands every race day.

For the ordinary walking around American, principals and value are super important... right up until they interfere with a 2% off sale at Walmart, a sporting event, or a sweet piece of @$$. then they go right out the window.


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

Denton said:


> NFL declares, 'Football is gay. Football is lesbian. Football is beautiful.'
> 
> 
> The NFL on Monday joined the rest of corporate America in marketing to LGBT Americans for Pride Month with the release of a new commercial declaring that football is gay, lesbian, queer, transgender, bisexual, and a whole bunch of other things. The 30-second advertisement begins by stating...
> ...



Sorry Denton I know guy who is gay and is one of the best amateur comp rifle shooter I've ever seen. Ex army sniper. Not to shabby at three gun either. 

I don't give a hoot about what the guy's preferences are. Sex lives are not something we really talk about at the range. 

Godspeed and stay cool if you are in hot zone.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

CapitalKane49p said:


> Sorry Denton I know guy who is gay and is one of the best amateur comp rifle shooter I've ever seen. Ex army sniper. Not to shabby at three gun either.
> 
> I don't give a hoot about what the guy's preferences are. Sex lives are not something we really talk about at the range.
> 
> Godspeed and stay cool if you are in hot zone.


No reason to be sorry as that isn't the point. The point is the NFL commercial that is throwing their acceptance and promotion of abominable behavior.
That's right; abominable behavior. Still, that behavior is between the person and God. The shove it down our throats thing is an entirely different thing.
It seems more corporations than not are advancing agendas that are eroding Biblical, traditional morals.


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

It's pride month so the Wokestapo over at the NFL have to make a buck off it like all the other businesses that are flying their rainbow flags. All about money and power. 

Godspeed.


----------



## Jem (Mar 7, 2019)

Ya - I posted a disappointingly libertarian response earlier - "Live and let live" and all that. That's just socially irresponsible. As stated in my earlier post - average joe American would rather put up with, and even support American hedonisms than give up football/nascar/mlb/ding dongs. "Go along to get along". And THAT's the work of Satan.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

The Tourist said:


> Eh, it isn't that bad. When the Packers play in our area everything comes to a grind.


If a gay football team named the “Packers” came to my area, I’d be sure to stay clear of them. Ouch!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

CapitalKane49p said:


> Sorry Denton I know guy who is gay and is one of the best amateur comp rifle shooter I've ever seen. Ex army sniper. Not to shabby at three gun either.
> 
> *I don't give a hoot about what the guy's preferences are. Sex lives are not something we really talk about at the range. *
> 
> Godspeed and stay cool if you are in hot zone.


...Then why did you bring up the fact that your friend is a sexual deviant?


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

Slippy, it's been a while since I've been graced with your infinite knowledge and eloquent charm. 

The original post pondered if RCS was one of the few sports out there that was straight. I pointed out it isn't. My friend is a friend and I really don't give crap what goes on in his personal life as long as it is between two consenting adults. 

I'll pass on your thanks to him for his service. 

Godspeed.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

CapitalKane49p said:


> Slippy, it's been a while since I've been graced with your infinite knowledge and eloquent charm.
> 
> The original post pondered if RCS was one of the few sports out there that was straight. I pointed out it isn't. My friend is a friend and I really don't give crap what goes on in his personal life as long as it is between two consenting adults.
> 
> ...


Don't bother thanking him for his service on my behalf. I don't know him and I damn sure don't know that he actually served. If he did, and he's a rump ranger more than likely he sat at a desk collecting a paycheck and surfing the interweb for hookups. Or He can simply thank me for all the taxes I paid to provide him with top notch gear and stuff. 

You seem to be a full blown douchebag and I don't believe a dang thing you write. 

Your friend,

Slippy!


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

"Douchebag", thank you for the kind words.

Little more edgy than I remember Skippy. Hit the bottle a little extra hard last night? Have a nap, some water and a Snickers bar. You'll feel better after that. 

I would carry on this discussion but I learned a long ago that it is impossible to have a rationale conversation with a individual that needs their head to be surgically removed from their you know what.

Some day that dream of those scabs on your knuckles healing may come true but for now you'll have to wait and just be content with the fact that you are the first of your family to hop out of the trees and walk upright. 

Happy 4th of July!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

CapitalKane49p said:


> "Douchebag", thank you for the kind words.
> 
> Little more edgy than I remember Skippy. Hit the bottle a little extra hard last night? Have a nap, some water and a Snickers bar. You'll feel better after that.
> 
> ...


Yet here you are, carrying on this conversation...


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

Just given you a send off. Now back under your bridge mouth breather. 

BTW marrying your 13 year old 1st cousin was not ok.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

CapitalKane49p said:


> Just given you a send off. Now back under your bridge mouth breather.
> 
> BTW marrying your 13 year old 1st cousin was not ok.


Not bad...

Not good either.

Welcome back to the discussion!


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Slippy said:


> Not bad...
> 
> Not good either.
> 
> Welcome back to the discussion!


You just got served by someone that plays cowboys and Indians with a pole smoker. LOL!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

They lost me as a fan when the Frizzy Headed part black guy took a knee on the anthem and went unpunished. Probably wont bother their bottom line but it makes me feel better. Make even start drinking Lone Star Again instead of the queer bud light.


----------

